# Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?



## ullihh (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Ulrike,ich komme aus Hamburg und habe das Forum durch Zufall entdeckt.Vielleicht könnt ihr mir evtl.mit Ratschlägen helfen.
Durch anstehende Baumaßnahmen laufe ich Gefahr meinen Teich entfernen zu müssen.
Obwohl mein Teich 6 m vom Haus entfernt steht verlangt mein Vermieter den Teich zu entfernen .Gibt es vielleicht Möglichkeiten dieses zu verhindern?Weiß von Euch vielleicht jemand Rat?
Wohin mit den ganzen Tieren?

Würde mich über antworten und Ratschläge sehr freuen.

Lg Ulli


----------



## guenter (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Huhu,bin die Neue und brauche Hilfe ;o(*

Hallo Ulrike,

ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das du den Teich nicht entfernen musst, 
kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN im Forum.

Wird sich sicher noch jemand melden der dir einen Rat geben kann.


----------



## Jogibärle (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Huhu,bin die Neue und brauche Hilfe ;o(*

hallo Ulli,

wenn es sein Grundstück ist hast du keine Chance.

gruß


----------



## unicorn (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Huhu,bin die Neue und brauche Hilfe ;o(*

als du den Teich gebaut hast - hattest du da eine Erlaubnis? Evtl. auch schriftlich?


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten*

Hallo Ulli,

herzlich Willkommen!

Soweit ich weiß - dies ist jetzt aber keine verbindliche Rechtsauskunft - kann Dir ein Vermieter den Teich nicht verwehren, wenn er Dir den Garten mitvermietet und einen Teich nicht ausdrücklich im Mietvertrag ausgeschlossen hat. Das zu klären bedarf es aber eines auf Mietrecht spezialisieren Rechtsanwaltes. 

Ich würde Dir also raten, Dir juristische Hilfe zu suchen - entweder beim Mieterbund oder bei einem Fachanwalt.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Schreib doch mal, wie lang Du den Teich schon hast, was im Mietvertrag über die Gartennutzung steht, welche Baumaßnahmen anstehen, und in welcher Form die Baumaßnahmen angekündigt wurden. Ist es ein Einfamilienhaus oder ein Mehrfamilienhaus ? Wenn Mehrfamilienhaus : nutzen alle den Garten oder nur Du ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## ullihh (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Hallo,
also der Teich besteht ca. 25 Jahre ,im Mietvertrag steht nichts,der ist von 1970,die Genossenschaft wusste von dem Teich und wurde geduldet.Eigentlich geht es darum das die Baufirma sagt sie braucht den Platz damit die Arbeiten schneller und unkomplizierter gehen.Zeit ist Geld.Es gäbe unserer Meinung nach andere Möglichkeiten nur stellen die sich stur.Ist ein Teich oder die Bewohner vielleicht geschützt?Weiß echt nicht weiter,hoffe ihr habt noch Ideen was ich versuchen kann.

Lg Ulli[/I]


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Hallo Ulli,

wie groß ist der Teich,
wer/was wohnt im Teich,
wer nutzt den Garten,
hast Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung oder bist Mitglied im Mieterbund?
Kannst Du Dir Ärger mit der Genossenschaft leisten?
Ist derjenige, der den Teich seinerzeit angelegt hat, noch Mieter?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Hi Ulli,

was gibst denn da für baumaßnahmen ? und wie lange sollen die andauern ?

wenn dein teich 4000L hat liegt er doch sicher im 6m2 bereich ? - da kann doch sicher übergangsweise eine große stabile platte, oder mehrere (wie beim grüstbau oder so) drübber gelegt werden und die baufirma dann da eben drübber laufen ?

bäume haben nach einer gewissen pflanzzeit bestandsschutz, aber ein gartenteich 

vielleicht hätte ein großes biotop noch einen gewissen schutz


----------



## Pit13 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Hi Ulli,

meiner Meinung nach besteht für den Teich ein Bestandschutz. Ob im Mietvertrag erlaubt oder nicht, spielt nach 25 Jahren keine Rolle mehr. Der Teich wurde durch den Eigentümer geduldet und basta.
Es sei denn, dass der Vermieter diesen unter einem Vorbehalt gedultet hat (zB. Baumaßnahmen,Eigendarf usw.) In der Regel fordert der Vermieter dann z.B. nach Beendigung des Mietverhältnisses, Herstellung des alten Ursprungs.
Sollte dieses alles nicht erfolgt sein, und durch Baumaßnahmen wir der Teich und dessen Inhalt beschädigt,stände Dir eventuell sogar Schadenersatz zu! 

Suche das Gespräch mit Deinen Vermieter.

MfG. Pit


----------



## ullihh (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Huhu,
also der Vermieter ist Baugenossenschaft,mit  denen haben wir telefoniert nun hat es gesagt wenn die Gartenbaufirma,die  einen Aushub machen müssen es erlauben und sie es irgendwie anders regeln können dann ok.Tja nur leider sagen die das sie nicht wissen wohin mit dem Aushub,eigentlich geht es nur darum das es etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und sie vorsichtiger arbeiten müssten.Also wird die einfachste Lösung genommen,Teich weg und somit alles was darin lebt,ganz viele __ Frösche,Kaulquappen,__ Libellen etc...
Und nun ?
Was mein Vermieter sagt ist mir egal,es geht wirklich nur darum ob ich die Firma irgendwie dazu bringen kann das der Teich erhalten bleibt...Bei Hecken geht es doch auch da kommt der Naturschutz...

Lg Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Hi,

vielleicht einigst du dich mit deinem vermieter auf eine containerbestellung die du dann bezahlst (bei 10m³ bauschutt ca. 150 €), lädst ein paar feunde ein die das ausgebuddeltde mit schubkarren zum container schleppen und kannst so verhindern das die deinen teich nutzen ?

4m³ -10m ³  sind ja ruck zuck im container ...


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Vielleicht hilft es auch einfach die Presse, den Naturschutzbund, die Öffentlichkeit einzuschalten oder zumindestens mal andeuten das man so etwas tun würde. 

Welche Baugenossenschaft wünscht sich schon schlechte Publicity !? 

Es wäre allerdings nett, wenn Du Rückfragen auch entsprechend beantwortest, um so kompetenter wird die Hilfestellung sein. 
Wir wissen zum Beispiel immer noch nicht, wie viele Mieter in dem Objekt sind und um was fuer eine Baumaßnahme es sich handelt und in welcher Form der Vermieter darauf hingewiesen hat. 


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## ullihh (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Huhu,

also es ist eine ganze Reihehhaussiedlung und es wird eine Wärmedämmung gemacht wobei der Siel neugemacht wird und die Gärten dementsprechend zerstört werden.Das es sein muß verstehe ich ja,finde nur das sie es sich ein bißchen zu einfach machen.
Wie schon gesagt,sie hätten genug Platz eine andere Lösung zu finden bei dem der Teich bleiben könnte,nur dann müssten sie sich vorsehen,was sie natürlich nicht machen wollen.Die Genossenschaft macht da nix.
Werde einfach mal beim Naturschutzbund anrufen,mal sehen ob sie vielleicht was machen können.

Lg Ulli


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Hallo Ulli,

wie ich Dir schon mehrfach empfohlen habe, würde ich mir einen entsprechenden Rechtsantwalt nehmen. Eventuell müssen die - wenn sie denn nicht drum rum arbeiten können - den alten Zustand hinterher wiederherstellen. Amphibien sind nicht das Problem, die suchen sich ein anderes Quartier. Aber Fische und Libellenlarven haben da keine Chance, die sind auf ein von Dir/denen eingerichtetes Zwischenlager angewiesen. 

Das mit der Öffentlichkeit ist auch eine gute Idee. Habt Ihr nicht ein kleines Kind, dass ganz traurig ist, weil die bösen Bagger seinen Teich kaputt machen wollen. Sowas wäre doch ein gefundenes Fressen für die MoPo.


----------



## sumpfgärtner (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> wie ich Dir schon mehrfach empfohlen habe, würde ich mir einen entsprechenden Rechtsantwalt nehmen



Ersatzweise könnte man auch mal in "de.soc.recht.wohnen" herumgooglen,
aber alles rechtliche braucht einen RA.

Ich würde a) klären, welchen Zugriff der Vermieter derzeit auf den Garten hat. Bei einem RH wäre die pauschale Annahme mitvermietet, daher no-go-area wohl nicht verkehrt.
Und dann b) mal bei Gartenbaufirma anfragen, was sie denn die Wiederherstellung des Teichs nach dem Bau haben wollen. Das können sie dann gleich mal aufs Angebot aufschlagen ;-)

s.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich im gemieteten Garten erlaubt?*

Wir wissen ja auch immer noch nicht, was im Mietvertrag zu Gartennutzung steht, 
wie der Garten üblicherweise genutzt und gepflegt wird. Wer mäht Rasen pflanzt Blumen, jäten Unkraut usw.... das alles wäre sehr hilfreich zu Wissen um Tipps zu geben. 
Aber Uli hüllt sich ja trotz Rückfragen in Schweigen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

